# Any One Still Bowhunting



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

ANY ONE HAVING ANY LUCK IN THE LATE SEASON? We just got some snow and cant wait to get out this evening and try it, nothing beats bowhunting in the snow.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, I'm still getting out once and awhile. I spoiled this season by saying we are done by MZ season and always get several during reg gun. I've not got one yet but had seen 18 1st day gun and some less after that but always seen them. Missed 2 before Thanksgiving, Stuck a 8pt but he never layed down and we lost a small blood trail. It's suppose to be 12deg. Friday OH MY.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm still pounding it out. Have not been seeing much the last week or so but I'm still getting out 3-4 times per week. If the ice is good this weekend I may just switch over to the hardwater.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

i am also hoping to get out before the season ends its the best hunting in the snow with a bow.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to give it a try this weekend, I still have 1 tag to fill. I haven't been out in a few weeks but I'm looking forward to going.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive been getting out a day or so on the weekend, kinda hard with college and playing baskeball... but i was out last sunday evening and saw 24... a group of 16 came running out of the woods followed by 8 more 5 minutes later.. not to sure why they were running but.. maybe next time.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have been going out every weekend that i come home from school....have my cam set up on some corn and have been getting pics of a bunch of does and one decent buck...i want to shoot some does and i want to get my buddy that buck....no morning activity at all....they usually arrive at around 5pm


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

I am still getting out. I saw 10 sunday and 6 today. Only 1 buck which was a small 6. Man its hard not to get busted with these bare trees and snow on the ground!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

When MZ season ended...I told myself I was done. But my buddy has got me motivated to get out this Saturday for one last go. If I don't see much, I will officially call it a season. If I see some good activity, then I'll be out Sunday morning. Best of luck to all you guys!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Amen Traphunter it is tough.... But that just makes it more interesting! And Fun


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Went out last Sunday for about 3-4 hours in the snow, didnt see anything, but had plenty of time to sit and reflect on the does, I passed up in October, hoping to see that perfect buck come bye at anytime.....LOL..

It was awasome being out, sitting in the snow covered woods, deer or no deer it was time well spent...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ive been trying to get out at least 3 times a week and then the weekends... with this colder weather and snow, the deer have been moving pretty well. Been seeing about 10-15 a night with the occasional one antlered buck or a knot headed buck which has already dropped his rack. Ive had plenty of opportunities on does, but just not the one im looking for- saw one about a week ago that had a solid white ear...  she'd be a great mount with buck. The deer are really hitting foodplots and corn right now. But i was out the other evening and had two on me... so i wathced them until dark and i was coming out of my blind when a buddy called and said there was a really nice 10 pt in the field across the road that had an arrow sticking out its side. But im happy to report we spotted him and he looked as though he would make it through until next season. He looks as though he was about 20-22 inches wide so hell be a brute next season.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been saving some urban doe tags till we got some snow...Well, it finally came and I'm planning on heading out this evening and trying fill a tag. I'm also planning on hunting out of a ground blind which I've never done. Its been setup in this spot for a few weeks so I'm sure the deer are used to it by now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yesterday a big doe was hit by a car in front of my neighbors home the deer was shot by the sherriff so everything was legal. They gave him the deer and he called me knowing I hunted, I bitched about him taking road kill but that will linger as you all know. I had him get a fillet knife as he was cleaning it not me. Well at the first cut out popped 2 deer embryo's, I bout puked. It was a road kill but at that point I made a decision that the season was over, hunting them now is wrong. One of the small deer was a buck and the guy kept it and is putting it in a jar of fermaldihide, bad, bad Karma. I told him no.
Leave them deer alone now until next fall please.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> One of the small deer was a buck and the guy kept it and is putting it in a jar of fermaldihide, bad, bad Karma. I told him no.


And just how could you tell that one was a buck?


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Went out last night i was real excited about getting to go, me and my dad went out we seen 12 all together, 5 does and rest bucks most were small spikes and a nice 8 point that came under me about dark, he should be a real nice deer next year, might have shot him if i hadnt filled my buck tag already. My dad seen real nice 10 and couldnt get a shot. DEER were really moving good yesterday around 4pm. 




IF YOU SHOOT BIG BUCKS YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE BIG BUCKS :!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

How could we tell if it was a buck, one of the babys had a dingy and the other did not. It was very weird on everything there just very, very small.But what should I expect, yes it was a male deer. Just made me very...yea that, quezzy like and I have cleaned a lot of deer. I will stop for the season, but have at it guys. I was going to take photos and still could if you would like, but thats sick.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

So do most all doe's have the embryo's or small ones in them now...I was thinking about taking a late season doe this weekend for the freezer, but if its wrong than I dunno if I want too...kind of confused...whats the deal?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jkeeney20 said:


> So do most all doe's have the embryo's or small ones in them now...I was thinking about taking a late season doe this weekend for the freezer, but if its wrong than I dunno if I want too...kind of confused...whats the deal?


Most likely if they are going to have any offspring this year then they will already be bred. And it depends on when they were bred as to how large the embryo/fawn will be. As far as it being wrong I guess I don't see it that way. If you had shot the doe in slug season or muzzleloader season chances are they would have had the embryo then as well. But if it is simply a matter of finding it disgusting then I would say don't do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Boys it was downright cold and nasty out there tonight! And i didnt see the first deer! It was so cold that my feet were sticking to my stand! Oh well I will give it a final shot next week.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm heading out with a buddy tomorrow. From tracks in the snow, there has been a lot of activity around the corn we hunt. Fingers are crossed. I'm hoping that with the real cold night and a partly sunny, 'warmer' day tomorrow that we'll get some opportunities.

I'll post any results.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Taking a doe late in the season is perfectly fine.. i think, or at least where i hunt. I have been out the past few weekends. I have saw probably over 60 deer in three days of hunting..NOT exaggerating.. just cant seem to get them close, just out of range.... The past few years we have been hunting does! and lots of does, shot 30 or so this season (Our Group). Have not put a dent in the population. Since then We have been seeing more bucks! Pasted on a ton this year.. some nice 8 and 10 pts.. not real old, usually around 2 or 3. did see some really nice ones... nice 12 pt. during bow season.. didnt present a shot though.. and during gun a 13pt. that someone missed. Massive boy! also saw last week a real high 8 or 10 point running away in the feild while driving. Cant wait to go find some nice sheds..! so take a doe, and get that buck to doe ratio where you want it!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

I hunt whenever I can, rain, tornado, blizzard, hurricane, tidal wave...whatever. Im desperate to bag my first deer. I geuss being young helps (22) with being willing to hunt in bad weather. My old man just laughs when I go out in 20 degree snows. He's currently designing a blind that he can relax in with a nice chair and use a propane heater!!! Altho he does shoot deer and I dont. But i don't use guns---yet. So anyways yeah Im still hunting but I suck...haha. fun to go tho.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm heading out tomorrow with a buddy of mine. It is 12 degrees right now, so it is going to be a cold one. I have one tag left and hoping to fill it within the next 2 days. Good luck to everyone who be out the next couple of days.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

jkeeney20 said:


> So do most all doe's have the embryo's or small ones in them now...I was thinking about taking a late season doe this weekend for the freezer, but if its wrong than I dunno if I want too...kind of confused...whats the deal?


If you think about it, if a doe is bred in November, then she'll have an embryo or be pregnant until June. From June through the rest of the year, she's going to have little, cute, baby, big brown eyed (and tasty) bambies nipping at her heals and you'll orphan them. So you might as well never take a doe using your reasoning. 

Its perfectly fine to have your preferences and to decide for yourself, but the way I see it, I think its not only ethical to take a pregnant doe or doe with yearlings, but its the intent ODNR herd management and higher doe bag limits.

Either way, good luck to you.


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Im not going to fill guilty for killing a doe this time of year. I have been hunting for a number of years. And have always belived in deer managment, I have killed plenty of late does and have never seen a fawn i dont belive the develop that quick in 2 months


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I did not want to stop you from hunting the deer but it just not for me. The two fawns popped out like a natural birth, not really out of the knife cut. There were two and they would have fit in a 10 inch frying pan at the same time, gosh I should have taken a photo. Its legal and just a personal choice for me, nothing better than that sound of a arrow smacking a deer but I can wait. I will fish.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well...I hunted last night and had 8 does come in on me. I was in a ground blind and had deer as close as 10 yds but never got a shot at one of the big does. Could have shot buttons a couple times but there were 3 mature does in the group and I never got a good broadside shot at any of the mature does where there wasn't another deer behind the one I wanted to shoot. They feed around me for 15 or 20 minutes then it got to dark to see my pin. I sppoked em outa there by banging a couple arrows together. Hated doin it but I had to be somewhere to pick up the wife. I'm gonna let em rest for a few days then try and get a rematch.
As far as does with embryos...Any doe you shoot the end of Nov. is just as pregant as a doe you shoot now....I just gut em and try not to look at the gutpile too close cause by this time of yr the does that were bred early will have fetuses that are 5 or so inches long...


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions....Looks like I'll be out tomorrow evening!!! I need some more meat for the freezer!


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I sat in a stand yesterday from 6:45AM to sunset. My buddy in a different stand had 7 deer walk under him at 4:40. He actually got off two shots and missed both. The first missed high and the second just grazed white hair and she got away with bloody scratch.

It was too windy all day and they stayed bedded down on a east/southeast facing hillside all day and came out when the wind died and the sun started setting.

The other noteworthy item to pass along is that there were two bucks in the group. One was a fork buck with one antler missing and the other had both antlers missing and fresh blood coming down from the pedicles. 

If I'm lucky, I'll get out one more time towards the end of the week. I passed up dozens of deer early in the year but I'm kinda glad I saved a tag..........I don't get too excited about clinging to a heat stealing, metal stand from before sunrise to after sunset in below freezing, 20mph windy days......but its still bowhunting and I love it. 

Good luck to anyone still getting out there.


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

shot a button buck last night after watching 3 different sets of does. they were moving early. shot the deer at 5:00 pm


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Went Sunday afternoon. We had a real good snowfall, so I decided to set in a stand that is only good when there is a snow on the ground. Sat there until my feet froze. Sat from around 2:30 to 5:00. Spooked three doe on my way into the stand but there was no more action after that.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

They're still out there just got to find them. Last Sat. I went thru my woods on the quad going to my spot, and kicked up 3 bedding in my woods, only about 1 acre. This Sat. am I walked and the 3 ran again. I found their beds and 1 was good sized w/2 smalled ones. I thought this was great to have bedding deer on my place. Sat. afternoon I went to my tree furhter out and seen in the neighbors yard a pile of corn, um. They feed them and they bed on my place, ok I can work this out. Get up early and climb one of my trees and ambush em. What do ya think the neighbor would say? Don't care they are not his deer.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well last night i went out and it happend to me.. First time, shot 15 plus deer in my life (20yrs old), 7 with bow (4 with compound). Went out sat in my stand last night and saw 4 does and a buck early.. came about 60 yards at most.. about 5 O clock 4 more does came out, 3 went down the hill and the big one came straight toward me... stop broadside about 30 yards and i let her have it.. Was not a perfect shot, might have hit back a lil far.. though i thought it could have been good enough... went looking at dark and could only follow her about 100 yards... very small amounts of blood? found the arrow, complete pass through, only thing i could think of was she bled inside...? Most of the drops of blood i was following were like pencil tip size! looked later that night could not find her as well... I guess it had to happen sometime. Still mad about my shot placement... i dont think i picked a (spot)this time.. STuPID Me!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You going to get back out to look for her? It is cold enough that the meat will still be good.

Well I went out Friday and Saturday. Saw a lot of deer tracks, but not a single deer. I have officially called it a season gentlemen. I only shot a small Doe this season, but that is fine with me. I had a lot of opportunities this fall/winter and passed on many 8 points with 15-17 in spreads. I was waiting for another deer to put on the wall. Well atleast next year, these bucks should look pretty good. 

Congrats to all who had success this year! For those of you who are still hunting...good luck! and be safe.

It's time to prepare for fishing season.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Well I couldn t get out last week any like i wanted to.But i have thursday,fri,Sat off.I will be out long as itisn t too cold.Because i don t need the meat just want to go out and get that adrenline rush when i see deer you got to love that rush.Oh well good luck to all........ :! :! :!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I went out this evening and did not see jack. It was plenty cold though, I froze my arse off. I stopped to dump some corn before I hunted and busted through some ice so it was nice to hunt in wet leather boots. I normally do the scent control thing and get my cold weather gear on but on an afterwork hunt there is not enough time. Just saw some birds and squirrels.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was finished during gun season. I got a 9 pointer and doe with my bow and another doe with my shotgun. Next year I might try to hold onto a tag for late season hunting. I'll give you guys credit for staying at it in this cold. Now onto ice fishing!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well no luck for me since I stayed home last night, but about and hour and a half after my dad left for the woods I got a call saying he'd tagged out. I'll have pics up later this week, but its a ... what appears to be a button buck with rather large buttons... the deer looks like last year's deer but i dont know...


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Went bowhunting and were the deer moving, ended up seeing 17 deer all day seen most in the evening hours and man was it cold yesterday, snow front moved in this mourning, thats why they were moving so well i guess. Seen 6 Bucks all day one was really really nice. All had both sides of rack still. They got to be getting close to dropping them. 





ShOOT BIG BUCKS THERE WILL ALWAYS BE BIG BUCKS


----------

